# Canada-Service Dog-15 years old-needs home!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

SALI - Very Important Pets


Therapy Dog in need of a new home

Naniche is an Alert Seizure Dog who is looking for a new home. Naniche is a female, spayed white golden retreiver. She is 15 years old. Very calm, highly trained. Naniche has arthritis in her joints and will not need a lot of exercise. * Her person has been evicted from her apartment and needs to be out on December 25 (Merry Christmas). Her person has been unable to find accomodation that will take a dog, has fallen on tough times and can no longer afford Naniche's care. SALI is advocating on behalf of Naniche and would love her to be in her new home before Christmas.* 
*Please contact SALI Volunteer Laura Martens for more info: 

Cell: 604-536-6966 Email: [email protected]*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, this is the saddest thing I've heard in a long time. I'm surprised as a service dog there would be any issue. She deserves nothing but the very very best.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's so sad... 604 is a Vancouver area code, are there any resources out there that anyone knows of?


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

That's heartbreaking, for Naniche and for her person. And I agree with you, Betty: why would there be an accommodation problem for a service dog? Too bad she's so far away. I'd take her in a heartbeat.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tobysmommy*

It says her owner is getting evicted so perhaps she has not found a new home for herself or her dog.

Email or call Laura, whose info is posted above.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is just too sad. Keeping my fingers crossed that she and her previous owners find a new home soon.


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Just checked the page and there is an update that this lovely girl has found a home! I was looking at Golden Rescue organizations here but she appeared to be in good hands and has now been adopted. This organization is in Surrey BC, not that far from me in Vancouver.

I wonder if this was a retired service dog...I know that with the facility I worked for the dogs only had public access and protected rights as long as they were actively working. Once retired they became family pets and therefore the landlord would not have to accomodate the dog under the serivce dog act any longer. I wonder what organization trained her? Our facility assists clients with placement upon retirement, I do not know of anyone locally that trains sezure dogs so maybe the school is out of town and can't help with placement.

If this is indeed the reason that is a horrible thing to do to a disabled client and a 15 year old dog that likely lived quietly in the home for most of it's life. I can only think about how this client must feel  I hope her new home allows the client to visit and have contact with her beautiful dog!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MurphyDawg*

MurphyDawg

Thank YOU for the WONDERFUL NEWS!!


----------

